# No more 'likes'?



## Bugeye (Jan 29, 2014)

I liked the likes. Like what happened to them?


----------



## bird mcbride (Jan 29, 2014)

poof! To make this thread legal we gotta put something about "General Marijuana Growing" added to it.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 29, 2014)

bird mcbride said:


> poof! To make this thread legal we gotta put something about "General Marijuana Growing" added to it.


You have to water your cannabis plants or they will die...how's that for general Mj growing


----------



## dr.tomb (Jan 29, 2014)

What the hell.. I didn't notice until you pointed it out.. That's bullshit.. Lets start a riot!


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> You have to water your cannabis plants or they will die...how's that for general Mj growing


Site source please.


----------



## tusseltussel (Jan 29, 2014)

dr.tomb said:


> What the hell.. I didn't notice until you pointed it out.. That's bullshit.. Lets start a riot!


Like......


----------



## tusseltussel (Jan 29, 2014)

420God said:


> Site source please.


.....Like.....


----------



## tusseltussel (Jan 29, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> You have to water your cannabis plants or they will die...how's that for general Mj growing


....Like...


----------



## tusseltussel (Jan 29, 2014)

long ago you could negative rep people until that was abused. seasons change


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 29, 2014)

Like the likes we want them back please and if you dont have lights your plants cant grow in closet. hehe


----------



## spandy (Jan 29, 2014)

im glad they are gone. it will stop noobs and band wagnoneers from "liking" everything they either dont know shit about and/or just what their forum buddies are saying. I think it will stop a little confusion, espeically in grow sections, from the likes being any kind of deciding factor in whether or not what the poster is saying is valid.

If someone takes the time to quote and reply to someone, their words will be more telling of their opinion rather than a "like." Should make it a little easier to sort the bullshit around here, imo.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 29, 2014)

spandy said:


> im glad they are gone. it will stop noobs and band wagnoneers from "liking" everything they either dont know shit about and/or just what their forum buddies are saying. I think it will stop a little confusion, espeically in grow sections, from the likes being any kind of deciding factor in whether or not what the poster is saying is valid.
> 
> If someone takes the time to quote and reply to someone, their words will be more telling of their opinion rather than a "like." Should make it a little easier to sort the bullshit around here, imo.


I dislike what you have to say.


----------



## BSD0621 (Jan 29, 2014)

Damn, and I was on a roll liking CORRECT information... How does this change the forums now? Opinions?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2014)

Since this thread doesn't belong here, let me contribute: 


spandy said:


> im glad they are gone. it will stop noobs and band wagnoneers from "liking" everything they either dont know shit about and/or just what their forum buddies are saying. I think it will stop a little confusion, espeically in grow sections, from the likes being any kind of deciding factor in whether or not what the poster is saying is valid.
> 
> If someone takes the time to quote and reply to someone, their words will be more telling of their opinion rather than a "like." Should make it a little easier to sort the bullshit around here, imo.


Hey Spandy, i don't know if you caught this from a different thread i posted on(or seen it before). But it cracks me up everytime . Bob Ross was a badass mofo, I sware I wont post this link again
http://youtu.be/YLO7tCdBVrA

Oh yeah, in general, post good shit on here, and you will be "liked" by everyone in the world


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 29, 2014)

spandy said:


> im glad they are gone. it will stop noobs and band wagnoneers from "liking" everything they either dont know shit about and/or just what their forum buddies are saying. I think it will stop a little confusion, espeically in grow sections, from the likes being any kind of deciding factor in whether or not what the poster is saying is valid.
> 
> If someone takes the time to quote and reply to someone, their words will be more telling of their opinion rather than a "like." Should make it a little easier to sort the bullshit around here, imo.



you are completely right! these are MUCH better


----------



## anzohaze (Jan 29, 2014)

Bug and and joe like ... rollitup change this shit yall fuckin blow for gettin rid of likes.


----------



## Lemon from yemen (Jan 29, 2014)

Bugeye said:


> I liked the likes. Like what happened to them?


Every now and then they pull the likes , they try to 'weed out' the like junkies like yourself.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 29, 2014)

Lemon from yemen said:


> Every now and then they pull the likes , they try to 'weed out' the like junkies like yourself.


I like what you have to say. Thanks for the fix.


----------



## Wilksey (Jan 29, 2014)

Lemon from yemen said:


> Every now and then they pull the likes , they try to 'weed out' the like junkies like yourself.


Sure wish they'd do the same with the blatant trolls.


----------



## Mashpotato Johnson (Jan 29, 2014)

spandy said:


> im glad they are gone. it will stop noobs and band wagnoneers from "liking" everything they either dont know shit about and/or just what their forum buddies are saying. I think it will stop a little confusion, espeically in grow sections, from the likes being any kind of deciding factor in whether or not what the poster is saying is valid.
> 
> If someone takes the time to quote and reply to someone, their words will be more telling of their opinion rather than a "like." Should make it a little easier to sort the bullshit around here, imo.


i *like* this


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 29, 2014)

anzohaze said:


> Bug and and joe like ... rollitup change this shit yall fuckin blow for gettin rid of likes.


Like....


10 fucking characters!!!!


----------



## dadio161 (Jan 29, 2014)

people will have to go back to giving REP (star at bottom of peoples post) like the old days.


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 29, 2014)

Sunni posted in the Support area that it is just a temporary thing.


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/789405-like-button-temp-disabled.html


----------



## Walter9999 (Jan 29, 2014)

I can't believe anyone would base anything on the like button¡¡¡


----------



## tortie (Feb 1, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> you are completely right! These are much better


me likey!!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 1, 2014)

I remember when Likes were pulled before.

I'd really like to see a Dislike button.

I'd also like to see a new forum.
I can't imagine the amount of data this forum saves over the years.
No wonder the servers get congested.
Dead threads and members should be deleted if so many months or years old.


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I remember when Likes were pulled before.
> 
> I'd really like to see a Dislike button.
> 
> ...


since you posted twice i response twice 
*there will never be a dislike button,
people will use it in the wrong way, we try to promote positive, so thats why the like button is /was there
dead threads dont deserve deletion many of our users are actually guest's whove googled searched found a thread 6 years old and it had information they needed,
thats why we like to think of riu as a fountain of information if we just randomly started deleting old threads we wouldnt be very helpful than *


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 1, 2014)

Bugeye said:


> I dislike what you have to say.


 We should have "dislike" buttons too?


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 1, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> We should have "dislike" buttons too?


_*Ain't that the damn truth....*_


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sand4x105 said:


> _*Ain't that the damn truth....*_


Any one catch that?


----------



## curiousuk (Feb 1, 2014)

theres a closed thread confirming the mods ARE aware of this likes features missing..... Infact sunnis personally been seen trying to hunt down the admin even in chatroom. so 3 different no likes threads are needed. since its in the Bugs RIU mods ARE aware of top of this subform. Be patient... not everyones super glued to there pcs an work 24./7 im not crying like mad over my missing liked feature. because i no the teams in relavent departments ARE aware of the issues. they just need time to get around to fixing the issues.


----------

